# How to push DIBP politely



## GingerYang (Sep 22, 2017)

I lodged my subclass 600 visa on 23rd August in UK and have waited for 43 days. I called the Australia Europe service center and they told me that my application has not even been viewed by officer because my application has low priority. This low priority might come from my December travel plan (and some other unknown reasons). 
Some other guys on the other forum obtained their visa within 3-7 days. To be honest, I feel unfair . 
Is there any way I can push them politely? I really want my visa.


----------

